# Gaggia Coffee Deluxe pressure



## chris_c (Oct 9, 2014)

Hello,

I have been having some problems with the pressure on my 2006 Coffee Deluxe. My area has hard water but I always use filtered water for the Gaggia.

Steam pressure is fine but brew pressure is producing just a drip. When switching the brew button on, it sounds normal for a second or so then it switches to a quieter buzz and struggles.

It has been descaled twice in succession recently and has not worked properly since. Descaling has always fixed pressure problems before but recenlty the coffee produced has been pretty poor. No cream with espresso for a while now.

I have taken the shower, holding plate off and cleaned them out. They were not particularly scaled up. I also started to dismantle everything and took the boiler assembly apart and cleaned everything (group body...copper pipe, bowl etc)....then the plastic components of the pump (spring etc). All looks good and pretty clean. Is t here anywhere else that I should be looking for a blockage or anything I can do to rectify these problems?

Grateful for any help.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It sounds as if you have scale/debris in the solenoid valve, the ports in this are tiny and particles from de scaling can lodge and block the ports.

It is situated on back left side of boiler.You need to remove it and completely strip down and clean out. Hold in vice or screw to piece of wood to hold while undoing (19 mm ? nut) Take great care with small parts /springs


----------



## chris_c (Oct 9, 2014)

That makes sense. I have been using this PDF as a guide:

http://www.gaggiamanualservice.com/uploads/2/7/3/4/2734199/coffee97-coffee_delux.pdf

Is the valve you are talking about actually connected to the boiler? The only mention of a solenoid valve on this PDF is no.44 (tubing).


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Sorry thought it was same set up as Classic, It does not appear to have one fitted.

On the Classic it is to the left of item 45 in the PDF, held by two small alan screws.


----------



## chris_c (Oct 9, 2014)

Unfortunately not! Well this evening I took it apart once again and checked the main components and valves. No blockages or major scaling anywhere. The only valve I didn't remove was the steam valve up top .... It was stuck on tight even after loosening the bolts. I didn't want to break anything so I assumed that valve isn't likely to be a problem and left it alone. I'm de scaling again and I might have to try another descaler just in case the Oust stuff isn't good enough. On the plus side I can strip it down in 5 mins now and I've cleaned plenty of crap out each time it's been attacked.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

I need to check but I recall a problem with mine when I had one years ago that was similar. There is a small simple spring valve in the centre under the plate. Removing it and running water through then reassembly did the trick for me.


----------



## chris_c (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi Wobin19, would that be no.58 on the PDF I linked to? I was about to take that apart yesterday but got distracted. Will try when I get home.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Sorry Chris no that's not it. I must admit a can't identify it on that drawing. Maybe I am losing the plot and am thinking of another machine.


----------



## chris_c (Oct 9, 2014)

Not to worry, I'll take a look at that section anyway as it won't take long to take apart.


----------



## chris_c (Oct 9, 2014)

So I just had a decent espresso and I'm back up and running. I took of the nut (58) Which contains a spring. Cleaned this up but no visible blockages. Left the shower plate off and turned brew on and water was coming through nicely. Gave the shower plate and shower a thorough cleaning and further descaling before reassembling and cleaning out with fresh water. All working nicely now but I'll prob order a new shower for a couple of £. So I don't really know what the cause was but taking everything apart eventually removed the blockage. Now I just need to order some decent espresso beans.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Great! Was there a plastic bit in the end of the spring with a kind of half ball on the end? That's what I was thinking of but could not see it in the drg. Anyway happy days! ?


----------



## chris_c (Oct 9, 2014)

Correct. Undo that hex nut and there is a spring with a plastic ball on the other end. It was a big gunky but all seemed in good condition.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Thats good news and glad you got it sorted.I guess that part is considered an assembly and it just shows the complete assembly in that drawing rather than the nut, spring and plastic thing.


----------

